# Bullet Weight For .308 Winchester



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Would you recommend 150 or 180 grain winchester power points for use on pigs and deer? Ranges could be up to 300 yards.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd recommend the 150 for deer and the 180 for pigs. If you only want to use one, then I'd go for the 180's on both.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Thankyou, yeh i will probably just go with the heavy 180 grains. I will shoot a lot more pigs than deer.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd be rollin my own 130gn or 150gn TSX's.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree I would also be rolling my with 150gr TSX's.


----------

